
Why does a standard computer keyboard have 12 function keys (F1 – F12)? - quantisan
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/c9fwby/why_does_a_standard_computer_keyboard_have_12/esyv1s4
======
SanchoPanda
[https://old.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/c9fwby/why_d...](https://old.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/c9fwby/why_does_a_standard_computer_keyboard_have_12/esyv1s4/)

for layout where comment is by deault non-obfuscated

